# Dish America Gold - New Channels? (AMC & Cooking)



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still a TurboHD (now Dish America) Gold customer. I had thought that Dish had completely orphaned these packages, and was just planning on phasing them out as they were dropped by customers. But much to my surprise (and just in time for The Walking Dead), Dish added The Cooking Channel and AMC to Dish America Gold.

I can't find anything that indicates that this is a permanent change. Nor can I find anything that accurately lists the existing Dish America package channel lineups.

Two questions:

1) Is there any reliable source for the Dish America package lineups?

2) Is there any indication of what Dish plans to do with these packages? Given that they've added these two channels, it seems like they've decided not to phase them out.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

I believe those channels are currently in Free Preview mode through November. You'll lose them at the end of the month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you can see channel 102, previews are listed there.
They are also on the DISH website at http://www.dishnetwork.com/preview

A good place to check when you get unexpected new channels.

Note: Not all previews are available to all customers.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

iamnotherbert said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Is there any reliable source for the Dish America package lineups?
> 
> 2) Is there any indication of what Dish plans to do with these packages? Given that they've added these two channels, it seems like they've decided not to phase them out.


1: Call in and ask tech Support.

2: as above, they're on free preview only. The packages are there and active, just not advertised that much.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Dish is now showing a list of Dish America channels list on the homepage. Go to the top and left click on Check Tv Schedule. You should be able to pull up a list of packages to see whats on. Dish America packages are in this list to look at.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Interesting, although there are SD "cable channels" (non-public interest/shopping) and international channels on that list when I pull it up.
I'm pretty sure the filters are not working.


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

James,

Thanks for the link to the Free Preview section. That's definitely what's going on. Oh well.

As for the SD channels, you do get those with the "Only HD" Dish America packages. I filter them via the Guide so I typically forget that they're there, but they're lurking in the background.

Dave,

I tried the "Check TV Schedule" link and the channel listing was not accurate. It includes a bunch of channels, such as BBCHD, AMCHD, EHD, and many others that aren't part of the Dish America/TurboHD package I have (at least according to my guide).


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just talked to a CSR and this is the info they gave me... Having been given bad info from Dish CSR's before I would not swear by this information, but nonetheless here is what they said:

Dish America

$29.99/mth

118 ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (A&E)
138 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION HD (TNT)
364 HD THEATER (HDTHR)
362 HDNET (HDNET)
140 ESPN HD (ESPN)
144 ESPN2 HD (ESPN2)
105 USA NETWORK HD (USAHD)
122 SYFY HD (SYFYHD)
172 DISNEY CHANNEL HD (EAST) (DISE)
180 ABC FAMILY HD (ABCFM)
200 CNN HD (CNN)
215 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL HD (TRV)
214 THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD (TWC)
208 CNBC HD (CNBC)
112 HOME & GARDEN TV HD (HGTV)
110 FOOD NETWORK HD (FOOD)
176 CARTOON NETWORK HD (TOON)
369 PALLADIA (PLDIA)
108 LIFETIME HD (LIFE)
107 COMEDY CENTRAL HD (CMDY)
182 DISCOVERY HD (DISHD)
183 THE LEARNING CHANNEL HD (TLC)
120 HISTORY HD (HIST)
166 COUNTRY MUSIC TV HD (CMT)
142 ESPNEWS HD (ESNWS)
139 TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD (TBS)
168 SPIKE HD (SPIKE)




Dish America Silver

$44.99/mth

423 FSN FLORIDA HD (FOXFL - HD)
4411 WGN AMERICA HD (WGN)
409 COMCAST SPORTSNET CALIFORNIA HD (CSNCA)
410 ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (ALTHD)
411 FOX SPORTS PRIME TICKET HD (PRIME)
414 FOX SPORTS ROCKY MOUNTAIN HD (FOXRM)
415 FOX SPORTS ARIZONA HD (FOXAZ)
416 FOX SPORTS SOUTHWEST HD (FOXSW)
417 FOX SPORTS WEST HD (FOXW)
418 FOX SPORTS MIDWEST HD (FOXMW)
419 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK BAY AREA HD (CSNBA)
420 FOX SPORTS SOUTH HD (FOXS)
421 COX SPORTS TELEVISION NEW ORLEANS HD (CSTNO - HD)
422 SUN SPORTS HD (SUN)
423 FOX SPORTS FLORIDA HD (FOXFL)
424 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK MID-ATLANTIC HD (CSNMA)
425 FOX SPORTS OHIO HD (FOXOH)
426 FOX SPORTS NORTHWEST HD (FOXNW)
427 FOX SPORTS CINCINNATI HD (FOXCN)
428 FOX SPORTS PITTSBURGH HD (FOXPT)
430 FOX SPORTS DETROIT HD (FOXD)
431 SPORTSTIME OHIO HD (STO)
434 NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK HD (NESN)
435 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK NEW ENGLAND HD (CSNNE)
436 FOX SPORTS NORTH HD (FOXN)
437 SPORTSOUTH HD (SPSOU)
438 SPORTSNET NEW YORK HD (SNY)
118 ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (A&E)
138 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION HD (TNT)
364 HD THEATER (HDTHR)
362 HDNET (HDNET)
140 ESPN HD (ESPN)
144 ESPN2 HD (ESPN2)
154 NFL NETWORK HD (NFL)
105 USA NETWORK HD (USAHD)
122 SYFY HD (SYFYHD)
172 DISNEY CHANNEL HD (EAST) (DISE)
180 ABC FAMILY HD (ABCFM)
200 CNN HD (CNN)
215 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL HD (TRV)
214 THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD (TWC)
208 CNBC HD (CNBC)
239 WGN AMERICA HD (WGN)
174 DISNEY XD HD (DISXD)
112 HOME & GARDEN TV HD (HGTV)
110 FOOD NETWORK HD (FOOD)
176 CARTOON NETWORK HD (TOON)
369 PALLADIA (PLDIA)
108 LIFETIME HD (LIFE)
109 LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK HD (LMN)
401 GOLF CHANNEL HD (GOLF)
107 COMEDY CENTRAL HD (CMDY)
182 DISCOVERY HD (DISHD)
183 THE LEARNING CHANNEL HD (TLC)
184 ANIMAL PLANET HD (ANIML)
120 HISTORY HD (HIST)
129 BRAVO HD (BRAVO)
166 COUNTRY MUSIC TV HD (CMT)
142 ESPNEWS HD (ESNWS)
152 COLLEGE SPORTS TV HD (CBS C)
139 TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD (TBS)
439 BIG TEN NETWORK HD (BIG10)
168 SPIKE HD (SPIKE)





Dish America Gold

$54.99/mth

110 WGN AMERICA HD (WGN)
409 COMCAST SPORTSNET CALIFORNIA HD (CSNCA)
410 ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (ALTHD)
411 FOX SPORTS PRIME TICKET HD (PRIME)
414 FOX SPORTS ROCKY MOUNTAIN HD (FOXRM)
415 FOX SPORTS ARIZONA HD (FOXAZ)
416 FOX SPORTS SOUTHWEST HD (FOXSW)
417 FOX SPORTS WEST HD (FOXW)
418 FOX SPORTS MIDWEST HD (FOXMW)
419 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK BAY AREA HD (CSNBA)
420 FOX SPORTS SOUTH HD (FOXS)
421 COX SPORTS TELEVISION NEW ORLEANS HD (CSTNO - HD)
422 SUN SPORTS HD (SUN)
423 FOX SPORTS FLORIDA HD (FOXFL)
424 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK MID-ATLANTIC HD (CSNMA)
425 FOX SPORTS OHIO HD (FOXOH)
426 FOX SPORTS NORTHWEST HD (FOXNW)
427 FOX SPORTS CINCINNATI HD (FOXCN)
428 FOX SPORTS PITTSBURGH HD (FOXPT)
429 COMCAST SPORTS NET CHICAGO HD (CSNCH)
430 FOX SPORTS DETROIT HD (FOXD)
431 SPORTSTIME OHIO HD (STO)
434 NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK HD (NESN)
435 COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK NEW ENGLAND HD (CSNNE)
436 FOX SPORTS NORTH HD (FOXN)
437 SPORTSOUTH HD (SPSOU)
438 SPORTSNET NEW YORK HD (SNY)
118 ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD (A&E)
138 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION HD (TNT)
364 HD THEATER (HDTHR)
362 HDNET (HDNET)
140 ESPN HD (ESPN)
144 ESPN2 HD (ESPN2)
154 NFL NETWORK HD (NFL)
186 NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL HD (NTGEO)
105 USA NETWORK HD (USAHD)
122 SYFY HD (SYFYHD)
172 DISNEY CHANNEL HD (EAST) (DISE)
180 ABC FAMILY HD (ABCFM)
200 CNN HD (CNN)
215 THE TRAVEL CHANNEL HD (TRV)
214 THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD (TWC)
208 CNBC HD (CNBC)
400 TENNIS CHANNEL HD (TENHD)
119 BIO HD (BIO)
187 HALLMARK MOVIE CHANNEL HD (HMC)
239 WGN AMERICA HD (WGN)
174 DISNEY XD HD (DISXD)
194 PLANET GREEN HD (GREEN)
112 HOME & GARDEN TV HD (HGTV)
110 FOOD NETWORK HD (FOOD)
176 CARTOON NETWORK HD (TOON)
151 VERSUS HD (VS)
369 PALLADIA (PLDIA)
108 LIFETIME HD (LIFE)
109 LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK HD (LMN)
401 GOLF CHANNEL HD (GOLF)
107 COMEDY CENTRAL HD (CMDY)
182 DISCOVERY HD (DISHD)
183 THE LEARNING CHANNEL HD (TLC)
184 ANIMAL PLANET HD (ANIML)
193 THE SCIENCE CHANNEL HD (SCIEN)
120 HISTORY HD (HIST)
129 BRAVO HD (BRAVO)
166 COUNTRY MUSIC TV HD (CMT


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I can tell you right off the bat, Palladia and HD Theater are Platinum HD only.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> I can tell you right off the bat, Palladia and HD Theater are Platinum HD only.


I believe they are still included in the non-free versions of HD 120, HD 200 and HD 250. Upgrading to HD 120 Free, HD 200 Free or HD 250 Free does remove those two channels. DISH's website is not accurate enough to prove it either way. Going through the new customer signup and NOT selecting Free HD one can pull up a list of channels included and both were listed the last time I checked.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Any guesses if AMCHD and Cooking will be part of the old Absolute package? My guess is not. AMC seems to be showing some good movies lately, but not a reason to leave grandfathered Absolute (yet).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> Any guesses if AMCHD and Cooking will be part of the old Absolute package? My guess is not.


I'd agree with that guess. Why would DISH add any value to a package that they want people to stop subscribing to?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

coldsteel said:


> I can tell you right off the bat, Palladia and HD Theater are Platinum HD only.


No, strike out....I have dish america and Palladia HD and HD Threater are included in that package.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steeloc15 said:


> I just talked to a CSR and this is the info they gave me... Having been given bad info from Dish CSR's before I would not swear by this information, but nonetheless here is what they said:
> 
> Dish America
> 
> ...


CMT isn't in HD.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> CMT isn't in HD.


CMT is in HD... Just switched to it to confirm...


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, CMT, Palladia and HD Theater are all included - even in HD America.

The amount of state secrecy around these service tiers is unbelievable. Maybe we should file a Freedom of Information Act request and cross our fingers we may one day get the whole truth (if we can handle it).

The lack of information doesn't bother me, but it DOES rankle me that the channel lineup on Dish's OWN SITE (http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx) is incorrect and misleading. I get that "packages are subject to change" and some channels are added or removed based on contract negotiations with the content providers, but keep the info fresh or take it down completely. It's not like Dish doesn't already have hidden tiers (ahem, Welcome Pack) so they should be used to silence on packages they offer only as an accommodation to a few customers but don't want to publicize.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

iamnotherbert said:


> 1) Is there any reliable source for the Dish America package lineups?


Not sure how accurate this list is but this is from DISH's website:

Dish America:
Arts & Entertainment HD
Bravo HD
Cartoon Network HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
COMEDY CENTRAL HD
Country Music Television HD
Discovery HD
DISNEY XD HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
FOOD NETWORK HD
HD Theater
HDNET
History HD
HOME & GARDEN TV HD
Lifetime HD
PLANET GREEN HD
SPIKE TV HD
SYFY CHANNEL HD
The Learning Channel HD
The Travel Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD
Turner Network Television HD
USA Network HD

Dish America Silver:
ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD
Animal Planet HD
Arts & Entertainment HD
Big Ten Network HD
BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION HD
Bravo HD
CBS COLLEGE SPORTS TV HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
COMEDY CENTRAL HD
Country Music Television HD
Cox Sports Televison New Orleans HD
Discovery HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
FOOD NETWORK HD
FX HD
HD Theater
HDNET
History HD
HOME & GARDEN TV HD
Investigation Discovery HD
Lifetime HD
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK HD
MSNBC HD
NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK HD
NFL NETWORK HD
Regional Sports Network(s) (based on your location) HD
SPIKE TV HD
SportsNet New York HD
SportSouth HD
SportsTime Ohio HD
SUN SPORTS HD
SYFY CHANNEL HD
Telefutura Oeste HD
The Golf Channel HD
The Learning Channel HD
The Travel Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD
Turner Network Television HD
Univision Este HD
USA Network HD
WGN America HD

Dish America Gold:
ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT HD
Animal Planet HD
Arts & Entertainment HD
Big Ten Network HD
BIO HD
BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION HD
Bravo HD
CBS COLLEGE SPORTS TV HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
COMEDY CENTRAL HD
Country Music Television HD
Cox Sports Televison New Orleans HD
Discovery HD
ENCORE HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
FOOD NETWORK HD
FX HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HD Theater
HDNET
History HD
HOME & GARDEN TV HD
Investigation Discovery HD
Lifetime HD
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK HD
MSNBC HD
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL HD
NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK HD
NFL NETWORK HD
PLANET GREEN HD
Regional Sports Network(s) (based on your location) HD
SPIKE TV HD
SportsNet New York HD
SportSouth HD
SportsTime Ohio HD
SUN SPORTS HD
SYFY CHANNEL HD
The Golf Channel HD
The Learning Channel HD
The Science Channel HD
THE TENNIS CHANNEL HD
The Travel Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM HD
Turner Network Television HD
Univision Este HD
USA Network HD
VERSUS HD
WGN America HD



iamnotherbert said:


> 2) Is there any indication of what Dish plans to do with these packages? Given that they've added these two channels, it seems like they've decided not to phase them out.


There definitely NOT phasing them out cause if you go through the new customer order process you can even order DISH America Packages online; they have even been added to the comparison chart as you can see in the screenshots below.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Not sure how accurate this list is but this is from DISH's website:


it's not accurate at all for Silver and Gold.


----------



## irishprince317 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx Here's the list


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Too many lists, none of them seem correct.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/comparisonguide/default.aspx
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx
http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx

What's what? None of these agree with one another. FX is not listed on Dish Silver (or Gold). Be nice to know what you really get with each package.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Too many lists, none of them seem correct.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/comparisonguide/default.aspx
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx
> ...


They all look correct.

The HD add on package for SD packages is not the same as the HD only dish america package.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, so this http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx is the "HD only" packages. I still don't see FX HD on any of these columns. Also odd they have "HD" on some and not others. So you don't get FX on these? (or Speed or TCM or Fox News)


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> OK, so this http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx is the "HD only" packages. I still don't see FX HD on any of these columns. Also odd they have "HD" on some and not others. So you don't get FX on these? (or Speed or TCM or Fox News)


correct. You don't get fox channels with those.


----------

